# Entrance exam...how bad is the math?



## guvnor

Im considering applying for apprenticeship but worried about what the test will be like. 

Im in good shape as far as reading/writing/english but the math is trouble for me. 

Basically I haven't seen any algebra since 9th grade and I barely passed that class at the time. But that was many years ago and I dont remember much of it anyway. 

Does the test consist of mostly basic math or is it tons of advanced algebra? 

If its mostly advanced stuff im probably S.O.L. unfortunately.


----------



## Boneshaker

Not really any advanced algebra, mostly basic. If you took a night course at the local college or high school as a refresher this should put you in pretty good shape. Good Luck!!


----------



## ADeValk

The math isn't that hard but you really have to move along to finish in the time they give you. I had about 10 sequence questions ie. 2, 10, 5, 13, 8 find the next number. (2+8=10-5=5+8=13-5=8+8= answer=16). The reading section is cake.


----------



## Mikeomo

The math portion I just took didn't have any sequence questions. Lots of adding, subtracting, multiplying, and dividing of whole numbers, fractions, decimals, and also factoring and roots. Some basic algebra. The hard part wasn't so much the math, it was getting it done in the time limit. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## drsparky

Good mathematical skills can make the difference between a good electrician a great electrician.


----------



## D.A.U-eleven

Mikeomo said:


> The math portion I just took didn't have any sequence questions. Lots of adding, subtracting, multiplying, and dividing of whole numbers, fractions, decimals, and also factoring and roots. Some basic algebra. The hard part wasn't so much the math, it was getting it done in the time limit. Good luck :thumbup:


Yeah, finishing quick is something i definately have to work on, because i always go over a math problem 2, even 3 times even though the answer is correct.


----------



## D.A.U-eleven

An also good to hear those are the problems in the exam. I was killing myself studying cuadratic equations and all that junk.


----------



## drsparky

D.A.U-eleven said:


> An also good to hear those are the problems in the exam. I was killing myself studying cuadratic equations and all that junk.


quadratic


----------



## D.A.U-eleven

drsparky said:


> quadratic


Thanks!:laughing:


----------



## Dtothej

You can go to your local community college and take their placement test. They usualy cost about $15 and it will tell you what class to take. If you can't score into atleast intermediate algebra then you might want to take a class or two first.


----------



## Mikeomo

D.A.U-eleven said:


> Yeah, finishing quick is something i definately have to work on, because i always go over a math problem 2, even 3 times even though the answer is correct.


Oh, but FYI, I don't know which apprenticeship program you're trying for, but mine was the NCCER one, not the union one, which may be why I had no sequence questions, while someone else did.


----------



## major pain

What is NCCER?


----------



## Mikeomo

major pain said:


> What is NCCER?


It stands for the National something something blah blah... go to www.nccer.org or google it.

They offer apprenticeships, education, training, etc. for a bunch of trades. I chose their electrical program over the local union one because I felt it was a better fit for me personally. (*DISCLAIMER:* NO I AM NOT BASHING THE UNION PROGRAM - THEY ARE BOTH EXCELLENT PROGRAMS, IT WAS JUST MY PREFERENCE. SO LETS NOT GO THERE)


----------



## Bendezium

It doesn't hurt to apply. When I did (Wednesday) they gave me a book that discussed the trade a little bit and had a sample test in the back. There were only 5 questions and the book says if you can answer all 5 you should be set. It also said you won't need to have any formulas memorized

It's multiple choice but I was a little surprised to see this question:
Simplyfy:

y=3(x+5)(x-2)

I'm not really sure if there is a way to solve the (x+5)(X-2) portion without using the FOIL method that I was taught in highschool, and FOIL is not a formula, so I'm wondering what other little tricks and methods they may throw in there on the real thing.

Also the practice test did have a sequence question:

110, 112, 107, 109, 104, find the next number.

I'm definitely going to have to brush up on some stuff and play a lot of Brain Age on my DS to get my speed back :laughing:


----------



## drsparky

Bendezium said:


> It doesn't hurt to apply. When I did (Wednesday) they gave me a book that discussed the trade a little bit and had a sample test in the back. There were only 5 questions and the book says if you can answer all 5 you should be set. It also said you won't need to have any formulas memorized
> 
> It's multiple choice but I was a little surprised to see this question:
> Simplyfy:
> 
> y=3(x+5)(x-2)
> 
> I'm not really sure if there is a way to solve the (x+5)(X-2) portion without using the FOIL method that I was taught in highschool, and FOIL is not a formula, so I'm wondering what other little tricks and methods they may throw in there on the real thing.
> 
> Also the practice test did have a sequence question:
> 
> 110, 112, 107, 109, 104, find the next number.
> 
> I'm definitely going to have to brush up on some stuff and play a lot of Brain Age on my DS to get my speed back :laughing:


y=3(x+5)(x-2)
y=3(x*2+3x-10)
y=3x^2+9x-30 

106

Chuck


----------



## Bendezium

Way to go chuck!

Guvnor, just don't forget your order of operations. That's were a lot of people screw up.


----------



## kevgeez

idk wtf you guys are talking about. 
That was some of the hardest math I have ever had to take.
Maybe its only like that in Philly.
its ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## guvnor

Unfortunately I dont really have the money to take math courses so I went to barnes and noble and bought a Basic math and pre-algebra for dummies book. 

Hopefully I can get through this book in a couple months and it might give me a fighting chance of passing the test.


----------



## carpintur

i am taking the entrance exam in a week and have been looking over some material, i know how to add, subtract, multiply, divide, fractions. i know how to "FOIL" and solve for x or y. is there anything else i should be concerened about? such as % increases or decreases or anything like that?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

drsparky said:


> quadratic


 I actually remembered that equation from high school. It was a long time ago. I may even remember what the a,b, and c are.


----------



## cskim2434

*apprentice test*

Test is fairly easy, but read the questions very carefully. I had to take it twice to pass. I finished my first time in about half the time allotted. Missed it by 1 answer. Found out there are quite a lot of trick questions. Took it again and took it slow, used most of the alotted time and only missed few questions. Good luck.


----------



## owl

The test I took recently had a lot of material on algebraic functions. I would find some kind of tutorial on that and review.


----------



## uconduit

The math is pretty easy, hardest questions IMO:

1/4 times 1/2
1-1/2 divided by 1/2 
3/4 + 3/8

This isn't as irrelevant as it seems: a lot of people measure in terms of feet-inches-fractions, ie.: 10 feet 11-1/8 inches vs 131.125"


----------



## cskim2434

*eti entrance exam*

They do sell practice test at the Union office. Doing that was the reason how I found out there are trick questions. Make sure to figure out exactly what the question is looking for... I took Algebra 1,2 and Geometry in high school, over 20 years ago. Doing the practice test really helped me. It cost me about $15 for the practice test and it was well worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Ali_baby

It's not really that bad. I was given 2 days to prep , had no idea what to expect and walked out thinking I bombed as I hadn't done mechanical math since college (Many moons ago lol) but turns out I did pretty good. Just relax breathe and don't stress. If you're stuck skip it and go back.


----------



## cskim2434

*After the test*

Thanks for all the postings. But my question was what happens after passing the test. I already pass the entrance exam. Now they told me that I will be receiving a mail with a date for an interview. I don't know if I am supposed to bring anything to the interview, like resume or etc. I also don't know what to expect at the interview. Does anyone know?


----------



## Ali_baby

Bring a resume. Always bring a resume. Never go empty handed. Ever. Dress for work (but clean- I had to leave a construction site for my interview toss a clean shirt in your truck). They ask you standard questions for an interview. Why you want it what your exp is hobbies etc. just don't stress. Mine was very casual. You'll be fine. Seriously. If I can do it you can lol


----------



## cskim2434

*Thank you*

I really needed to hear that. I assumed about the resume, but the interview was a mystery. I asked around but no one wanted to or was allowed to say anything. I am little older than most other applicants, because this is my second career. I used to work in surgery but I was losing hours to Physicians Assistant and it was either go back to school full time for 2 to 3 years and still work under someone until I retire, or do this and start my own business after 5 to 10 years as a contractor. I made a detailed plan to get to where I want to go in the next 10 years. But I need to get in and start learning first. I already started going to an electrician school and I am in top of my class. But I still worry. Thanks for your help.


----------



## icefalkon

cskim2434 said:


> I really needed to hear that. I assumed about the resume, but the interview was a mystery. I asked around but no one wanted to or was allowed to say anything. I am little older than most other applicants, because this is my second career. I used to work in surgery but I was losing hours to Physicians Assistant and it was either go back to school full time for 2 to 3 years and still work under someone until I retire, or do this and start my own business after 5 to 10 years as a contractor. I made a detailed plan to get to where I want to go in the next 10 years. But I need to get in and start learning first. I already started going to an electrician school and I am in top of my class. But I still worry. Thanks for your help.



Relax, be honest, bring the resume, and dress nice.


----------

